# OrchPlay Software and Music Library Now Available



## OrchPlayMusic (Aug 6, 2016)

*OrchPlay Software and OrchPlay Music Library
Symphonic Music In Full Multichannel Audio
A New Tool Created for the Study of Orchestration and Orchestral Music*​
*Welcome to OrchPlayMusic !
The OrchPlay software and the OrchPlay Music Library are now available*
_The Mac version is available NOW_
_The Windows version (English and French) will be available in September_

Video Overview (4k resolution available)


*About the OrchPlay Software*

The OrchPlay software provides access to all individual instrumental tracks of the full orchestra and enable subsets of instruments involved in a particular orchestral effect to be heard in isolation or within the full musical context. This tool provides unprecedented opportunities for scientific research on orchestration perception, for computational modeling of orchestration techniques, and for orchestration pedagogy and performance practice.

OrchPlay files can be navigated using bar numbers. Any user's instrumental setting related to any section of the score can be saved as a bookmark with individual name, description and relevant score pages for use in the classroom or public presentations. 

Bookmarks Lists allow you to quickly change between pieces and instrumentations. They can be exported and shared between OrchPlay users. You may import standard stereo files as OPL (OrchPlay format) and use them as a reference recording or simply for the pleasure of listening to your music through our software (OrchPlay offers perfectly smooth "click-less" Play and Stop functions). Your OPL stereo files can also be integrated in your bookmark lists and scores and other documents can be embedded inside your own OPL files. 

*About the OrchPlay Music Library*
The OrchPlay Music Library currently offers a selection of 100 musical pieces (from short excerpts to full movements) from the symphonic repertoire from late 18th Century to Contemporary. The selection is planned to feature a growing number of complete movement and expand to ca 400 significant orchestral masterworks within a few years.

Our goal is to provide an international reference database of multichannel orchestral recordings accessible to the widest public possible.

Each OPL file from the OrchPlay Music Library includes a new, print-ready orchestral pdf study score in C along with composer picture and short movement description. Teachers have access to different versions with full or selective reductions and piano versions.

Visit our website for more information: www.orchplaymusic.com

In order to show our appreciation for the interesting discussions already going on the forums of this site, OrchPlayMusic is pleased to offer a *limited number of 1-month OrchPlay Teacher Trial Licenses* to experienced musicians (members of the vi-control forum), interested in testing the OrchPlay Music Library. Simply tell us who you are and make a request at [email protected]

Sincerely,

Your OrchPlay Team


----------



## Saxer (Aug 6, 2016)

Are this mockups or real acoustic orchestra recordings?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 7, 2016)

I read on the website that these are mockups from members of the team.

Interesting to follow this development.
As said on the other threads it can be a useful addition to the tools available for us to study/learning/ expanding the scope of orchestration from ones owns limitations/ and so on.

As I will not be a teacher now or later of this I hope the OrchPlay team also considers a month trial for experienced musicians for the regular subription?

Thanks for this new "startup".


----------



## OrchPlayMusic (Aug 7, 2016)

Dear vi-control members, 
First of all: Many thanks for your interest! We are a modest starting company but we have devoted some serious research time in the last years to come up with a tool that we hope can prove helpful for learning, teaching, analyzing and appreciating orchestral music.

The question of "mockups" is a very important one, if not THE MOST important one. We discuss it at length on our website. If you have minute please check https://www.orchplaymusic.com/en/library_presentation
For the OrchPlay Music Library we prefer to talk of renditions-interpretations; I hope you will allow us to use those terms.  Surely, there is nothing we can put in words that can (or should !!) justify our approach. Our goal is simply to provide the "next best thing" to having your own symphony orchestra in you studio or classroom. We are experienced orchestrators, teachers and researchers and we certainly agree that NOTHING will replace attending concerts and rehearsals and listening to reference recordings - as much as possible with score in hand ! But be sure that we have been through very intensive listening-testing sessions in university-labs with very critical professional musicians for years before we even thought of offering our Music Library to the public.
We therefore invite you to listen online to our 100 renditions (in stereo mp3, some are short excerpts, some are full movements) or download them for free, everyone has access : https://www.orchplaymusic.com/en/library and please compare them to any so-called "mockups" available (and we know some are very 'realistic') and -yes- top-quality commercial recordings from symphony orchestras. All we hope is that you can plug your computer to a high-quality sound system! (smile)

We like to believe that listening is the best way to evaluate a recording and that our production methods might recede in the background of interest if our renderings are convincing (meaning: if they are an accurate enough representation of the acoustical reality to serve as a teaching tool).
We also like to believe that our renditions will contribute in creating better realistic modelling of orchestral performance, including specific instrumental behaviours, dynamic range, balance, room placement and reflections with typical concert stage characteristics.

But ultimately -and rightly so- you are the judges! And we will read your comments with great interest.
As we state in our Announcement, we will be pleased to provide some Trial licenses. We are already receiving many requests. You will understand that giving access for free to our large Library (ca 29 GB) means some serious server costs, so thanks for being indulgent with us.
Do write us, tell us who you are, make a request and be assured we will do our very best.

Many thanks,
Your OrchPlay Team


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 7, 2016)

I didn't get it until I saw the downloadable software interface for the player in your PDF handbook/manual (also shown in the video).
Amazing project.

I am hoping there will be some other questions about OrchSim... those with more experience than I are probably better placed to ask what it actually is...


----------



## pinki (Aug 7, 2016)

I think this is a great project. Congratulations.


----------



## robgb (Aug 28, 2016)

This is fantastic. A wonderful learning tool.


----------



## JBacal (Aug 28, 2016)

Intriguing! Can you please tell us which commercial sample libraries (if any) that you based your OrchPlay Music system on?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## OrchPlayMusic (Aug 28, 2016)

robgb said:


> This is fantastic. A wonderful learning tool.



Thank you for your comment Rob,
We have many additional features and music planned for the future! The Windows version is our priority for the moment, it should be out within a month. About a week ago we released our first software update.
You can follow our news here: https://www.orchplaymusic.com/en/posts



JBacal said:


> Intriguing! Can you please tell us which commercial sample libraries (if any) that you based your OrchPlay Music system on?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay



Thanks Jay,
We will eventually have a blog that will discuss the way we proceed, the software development and the research in music cognition our closest collaborators are making using our music library.

What I can say at the moment is that our rendering system is multi-layered/modular and undergoing perpetual improvements. All the best sample libraries have their advantages and disadvantages but we tend to choose libraries that are opened to our own scripting. Until now we have unified the midi-data for all the sample libraries we use and have added many other performance modes to these instruments.

You can read more about here:
https://www.orchplaymusic.com/en/library_presentation

It may be worth mentioning again that the bookmark system available in OrchPlay (along with the possibility to attach your score and the information drawer) is compatible with stereo recording; only the orchestra window is disabled when a stereo file is imported. We will be preparing a new video that explains in more details how it functions.

All the best,
Your OrchPlay team


----------



## Mystic (Aug 29, 2016)

It's interesting but I think I'd find it more useful if it had modern cinematic scores included along with classical. Would be hard to do with licensing issues, but certainly not impossible.


----------



## robgb (Aug 29, 2016)

Mystic said:


> It's interesting but I think I'd find it more useful if it had modern cinematic scores included along with classical. Would be hard to do with licensing issues, but certainly not impossible.


I doubt that will ever happen. And if you want to learn orchestration, why not learn from the masters?


----------



## Mystic (Aug 29, 2016)

robgb said:


> I doubt that will ever happen. And if you want to learn orchestration, why not learn from the masters?


People learn in different ways. I have a hard time concentrating on classical music because I simply don't enjoy listening to it.

EDIT: Also, not all scores have to come from blockbuster films. There are probably plenty of indie composers who wouldn't mind being showcased for something like this.


----------



## robgb (Aug 29, 2016)

Mystic said:


> People learn in different ways. I have a hard time concentrating on classical music because I simply don't enjoy listening to it.
> 
> EDIT: Also, not all scores have to come from blockbuster films. There are probably plenty of indie composers who wouldn't mind being showcased for something like this.


To each his own, but the roots of a lot of film music and most orchestration comes from classical music.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 29, 2016)

Ok, i'll bite, i find the linked text about orchplay and "simulation" really odd. Someone's written a lot. And the meaning is not clear. 

It reads like you have used sample libraries, a DAW and plug-ins but someone has decided to write about it in a confusing way.

If you have done something unique in the production I suggest you highlight it, tease it or tell it in a much clearer way. At the moment it reads more like you are hiding something to be honest!

If you have done something really unique, like built an orch-DAW then of course, fantastic, tell us more, please


----------



## lysander (Aug 29, 2016)

I have to agree with mc_deli on this one.
I do really like the idea and would be a potential customer but that text seems to be trying to say as little as possible with a lot of buzzwords.
As suggested by the company the proof will be in the audio but still I would like to see a more direct answer to what makes this special compared to other professional mockups.


----------



## robgb (Aug 29, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Ok, i'll bite, i find the linked text about orchplay and "simulation" really odd. Someone's written a lot. And the meaning is not clear.
> 
> It reads like you have used sample libraries, a DAW and plug-ins but someone has decided to write about it in a confusing way.
> 
> ...


I think it's fairly clear, myself. What the software allows you to do is isolate instruments as they play an orchestral or chamber piece by well known classical composers. By isolating the instruments, it gives you a better understanding of the various components of orchestration. They also offer the scores to read along with.

I remember high school music appreciation classes in which the teacher would play a piece over and over again and say, "Okay, now listen to the oboe." This software allows you to do that very easily. To see how it works alone as well as with other parts of the orchestra—with a simple click.

I'm really not sure what's hard to understand about it. Imagine, if you will, that you're able to listen to individual stems of an orchestral recording.


----------



## lysander (Aug 29, 2016)

What I ( and mc_deli I would guess ) was referring to was their description of the "simulation" of the orchestra since everything is based on virtual instruments.
It sounds like they're using standard libraries with some additional scripting and volume matching but the description is a bit fluffy and comes across as trying to make it more special than it is.
That's not to disparage the work they have done which I'm sure is excellent, just that their description is circling around the issue a bit rather than addressing it clearly.

The bit about soloing stems is fairly obvious.


----------



## robgb (Aug 29, 2016)

lysander said:


> That's not to disparage the work they have done which I'm sure is excellent, just that their description is circling around the issue a bit rather than addressing it clearly.
> 
> The bit about soloing stems is fairly obvious.


Well, obviously I misunderstood your post. But I'm not sure why it matters what sample libraries they used (the final result is all that counts), so maybe that's why I misunderstood.


----------



## OrchPlayMusic (Aug 29, 2016)

Mystic said:


> It's interesting but I think I'd find it more useful if it had modern cinematic scores included along with classical. Would be hard to do with licensing issues, but certainly not impossible.



If we have the opportunity to add movie scores we will. We do agree with Rob that you can find most of the orchestration techniques used in modern scores in the classical, romantic and early-modern repertoire.



mc_deli said:


> Ok, i'll bite, i find the linked text about orchplay and "simulation" really odd. Someone's written a lot. And the meaning is not clear.
> 
> It reads like you have used sample libraries, a DAW and plug-ins but someone has decided to write about it in a confusing way.
> 
> ...



Our playback system description is written in a manner so that it can be understood from musicians, music theorists and teachers that may not be well versed in the sampling techniques. For the time being our clients are mostly from the academic field. Our text does explain what it is without going into the specifics of what softwares are used; we wished to use musical terms as much as possible. You are certainly right in a sense: we have decided, for the time being, not to reveal everything.



lysander said:


> I have to agree with mc_deli on this one.
> I do really like the idea and would be a potential customer but that text seems to be trying to say as little as possible with a lot of buzzwords.
> As suggested by the company the proof will be in the audio but still I would like to see a more direct answer to what makes this special compared to other professional mockups.



Noted. This is good feedback towards how we are presenting our product. When we update our website (we have plans to do so) we will keep that in mind.

When we do highlight our production methodology we wish to do it on our blog, preparing all of this takes time and we are at the moment focused on finishing the Windows version and the search engine. We also have more music on the way.

Many thanks,
Your OrchPlay Team


----------



## Rennaissance_manta_ray (Aug 29, 2016)

This seems really cool and interesting, but I can't find anywhere in the thread, or on the website how much it costs, or how you buy the mac version? 

Thanks!
RMR


----------



## OrchPlayMusic (Aug 29, 2016)

Rennaissance_manta_ray said:


> This seems really cool and interesting, but I can't find anywhere in the thread, or on the website how much it costs, or how you buy the mac version?
> 
> Thanks!
> RMR



Hi RMR,
You can find the pricing information on this page:
https://www.orchplaymusic.com/en/pricing

Prices are in Canadian dollars: With today's exchange rate OrchPlay Pro is $65/year USD or if you are a student $42/year USD.

All the best,
Your OrchPlay Team


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 29, 2016)

lysander said:


> What I ( and mc_deli I would guess ) was referring to was their description of the "simulation" of the orchestra since everything is based on virtual instruments.
> It sounds like they're using standard libraries with some additional scripting and volume matching but the description is a bit fluffy and comes across as trying to make it more special than it is.
> That's not to disparage the work they have done which I'm sure is excellent, just that their description is circling around the issue a bit rather than addressing it clearly.
> 
> The bit about soloing stems is fairly obvious.


Yes. And "a bit fluffy" if the whole cast of Shaun the Sheep is a bit fluffy...


----------



## Mystic (Aug 29, 2016)

I just noticed this is subscriptionware. I'll be passing on this if there is no option for a lifetime license at a reasonable cost. A program like this, I can't justify an annual fee on. Not trying to start an argument about subscriptions but I hope that you consider a reasonable lifetime license option.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 29, 2016)

I'll happily start an argument about subscriptions in a paper bag. Bad for the consumer and, in the end, bad for the focus of developers and salespeople in my humble opinion. Only good for cash flow and inflating value.


----------



## sin(x) (Aug 29, 2016)

I hate to be a negative ninny here but… after listening to a couple of examples on your website, it feels as if you're trying to sell me access to the tracks of a General MIDI file from mutopiaproject.org at $85 per year. Sorry. Your mockups sound very dated to my ears (like, mid-90s dated) and the confusing walls of text about what your USP is don't help in making it clear to me what exactly I should be paying for here.

A slick application that lets me listen to competently done live recordings of interesting scores while following the score and letting me solo parts on the go, now that'd pique my interest. Although still probably not to "putting up with subscription model" levels.


----------



## lysander (Aug 29, 2016)

I hadn't realised that you could listen to extracts on the website.
Unfortunately, while my criticism won't be as severe as sin(x) ( great name btw ) I will still say that I found the sound quite disappointing, sorry. I found the brass particularly offensive.
It would have to be a lot closer to a real orchestra for me to jump in, though I do wish you best of luck with the project.


----------



## emasters (Aug 29, 2016)

I went ahead and signed-up. As a "less experienced" orchestrator, I find it really helpful to isolate sections, listen to the balance, blending, etc. Clearly, the audio is sampled, but for me, not a detractor in terms of learning. If I want to listen to a full recording, the albums with live orchestras are readily available. As a learning tool, it seems like a great idea -- leveraging sample tech with a helpful UI. Can listen to the audio, watch the score (PDF) and select/mix instruments and sections. No doubt there are other approaches - purchase a study score and album, then have at it (which I've done), use a notation program (like Sibelius), etc. But this seems like an easy way to save some time, if the audio available matches your areas of interest. Looking forward to a larger library in the future.


----------



## OrchPlayMusic (Aug 29, 2016)

sin(x) said:


> I hate to be a negative ninny here but… after listening to a couple of examples on your website, it feels as if you're trying to sell me access to the tracks of a General MIDI file from mutopiaproject.org at $85 per year. Sorry. Your mockups sound very dated to my ears (like, mid-90s dated) and the confusing walls of text about what your USP is don't help in making it clear to me what exactly I should be paying for here.
> 
> A slick application that lets me listen to competently done live recordings of interesting scores while following the score and letting me solo parts on the go, now that'd pique my interest. Although still probably not to "putting up with subscription model" levels.



Hello sin(x),
You can be critical, we thank you for that and we certainly will consider criticism as a way to improve our output.
We have always aimed to improve, this is just the beginning for us. The software bookmark system works with stereo files so that you can quickly jump back and forth between commercial recordings and OrchPlay renderings. We like the idea of hiring performers, but at the moment it is not cost effective.

We are not a large company nor do we pretend to be, we are trying to provide the musical academic sector with a new tool. Creating the software interface was already a major investment on our part, it has been built fro the ground up in C++.

In that regard we certainly understand that, for example, a better brass library than the one we are using now may be available on the market, but we have considerations to make, and in that precise example, we are waiting for something better.

Perhaps I should make a direct a to b comparison concerning the "midi" comment you have made:

This is our OrchPlay version of an excerpt of Verdi Traviata Prelude (17 - 37) that is intended for the study of strings doubling in double octaves:


You may compare it to a real recording, for example this one that shows up first on a google search (about 3dB quieter):


Thanks again,
Your OrchPlay Team


----------



## sin(x) (Aug 29, 2016)

Fair enough. For the record, I do find that latest reply more encouraging and confidence-inspiring than the “we couldn't possibly tell you, it's all highly proprietary” spiel.

The example you posted does sound better than some of the other pieces I've listened to on your site. Still, I'm not entirely sure why I would invest significant subscription fees to listen to sample-based renderings that most people here can crank out in their coffee break with a study score from the penny bin or the Petrucci library…


----------



## Kaan Guner (Jul 26, 2017)

Realistically, does this have any use if you have a notation software and the score for the piece? Besides difference in quality of playback.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak (Mar 28, 2021)

OrchPlayMusic said:


> *OrchPlay Software and OrchPlay Music Library
> Symphonic Music In Full Multichannel Audio
> A New Tool Created for the Study of Orchestration and Orchestral Music*​
> *Welcome to OrchPlayMusic !
> ...





OrchPlayMusic said:


> *OrchPlay Software and OrchPlay Music Library
> Symphonic Music In Full Multichannel Audio
> A New Tool Created for the Study of Orchestration and Orchestral Music*​
> *Welcome to OrchPlayMusic !
> ...



Hi there,

I would like to know how to change the location of the Orchplay library.
Thank you,

Rubens


----------

